

Ask HN: Review my webapp (vertical search engine for scholarships) - aidscholar

Site: http://aidscholar.com/<p>Hi everyone.<p>I built this site because I was annoyed with how bad FastWeb is for finding scholarships. At FastWeb you have to register before you can look for any scholarships - most of the time the results are not relevant and I keep getting marketing emails from them.<p>So I kept it simple and tried to provide a good easy to use interface.<p>I'd appreciate any feedback on the app, thanks.
======
paraschopra
Great design. One suggestion: make it very clear if it finds scholarships
internationally or is it just restricted to US?

Looks like it is limited to US only. Plus your database size looks small at
the moment.

But it is great start and a genuine problem you have solved.

~~~
aidscholar
I'm curious but how are you determining database size? What do you feel is an
adequate size?

------
aidscholar
Clickable: <http://aidscholar.com/>

